# Putting my digital photos onto CD



## louie53 (Sep 4, 2004)

I want to know if there is a very easy simple software out there that isn't too expensive which will show me how to transfer my digital photos onto a cd to store them. Also how to put music with it. I was told about the software called "Unlead Disc Creator". Is this a good one for what I want? I was to a funeral and they put the pictures of the deceased on a cd and they had music with it. They is so much nicer than putting pictures onto a big piece of tack board. I just want to remove my pictures off my hard drive and store them onto a cd. Any suggestions will be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Are you running Windows XP ??
What CD/DVD burning software do you have ?

Make n Model of your computer might also help.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

> I just want to remove my pictures off my hard drive and store them onto a cd.


That is incompatible with using a movie program to make a slideshow with music. If you want to efficiently store photos on CD you want to just record them as data. Any recording software will do that including the built-in XP CD writing and freeware available online.

You can turn your photos into a movie with music, fade-ins etc. The quality of the images isn't as good and it takes a lot of space on the CD. Ulead's Movie Factory Disc Creator is fine for that. The resulting CDs will play on most DVD players.

Irfanview will make a simple slideshow with music you can burn to CD using Nero. That would play back on a computer fine but probably not a TV DVD player. It has high quality and is efficient for disc space, but it is a poor way to store photos IMO.


----------



## louie53 (Sep 4, 2004)

Why do you say it's a poor way to store photo's? Is there a better way?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

louie53 said:


> Why do you say it's a poor way to store photo's? Is there a better way?


If you use the Ulead Movie Factory Disc Creator to make a movie with music you get relatively low quality images and take a lot of disc space. You are making a movie from still images. If the movie is the only source for the photos you wont be able to extract a photo of high enough quality to make even a good 4 X 6 print.

If you are removing the photos from your hard drive you want to write the full sized image files to a CD. Writing the photo files as data is the most efficient use of CD space and gives the easiest access to the high quality photos.

If all you will ever do with the photos is to watch them as a slideshow and you will never have any other use for them you can use the movie maker. You can make a musical slideshow of them with high quality images you can extract for other uses. I have no idea why anyone would want to store photos that way, but if you want to do that you can do a Google search for slideshow software. Keep in mind that it is a different approach from making a movie with the software you mentioned.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You want to perform two discreet tasks.

One, you want to move your pictures to CD. If you have XP, you only need to copy them from your hard drive to a blank CD, open the CD drive letter, and click Burn to CD in the task panel on the left side of the window.

Two, you want to create a slide show with music for your pictures. This will require some type of third party software. I've never done this, so I can't provide specific advice.

Do not co-mingle these two tasks. They have very different purposes. You do not want to permanently alter your pictures to be slide shows. A slide show is something you create from a folder of pictures, and to do that, you need to keep the original pictures somewhere either on your hard drive or on a CD.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

For Louie's Sound and Picture presentation ... Can't Windows Movie Maker make this ??
It's Free in XP.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

The XP movie maker will make a slideshow movie with music. There is a free download of Movie Maker 2 which is more competent.

*louie53* isn't very informative about what he wants to do. We are assuming he wants to archive photos on CD for general use, but that isn't completely clear. If he took the photos for the specific purpose of making a CD to distribute to people who attended something like a funeral and has no other use for the photos, a movie slideshow isn't an unreasonable way to go.

It is also possible to archive full sized photos on a CD that will show as a slideshow with music on a computer. I think you need special software or some ability with scripts to do that if you want it to run on other people's computers.

If Louie just wants to archive his photo collection to CD then a simple recording of the files with mastering software as data is what most people use. If he has XP the writer is mastering software even though it works somewhat like packet writing. It will automatically write the photo files multi-session as data so more can be added later. The XP burning software doesn't have a data check feature, so he would want to look at all the photos on the CD before dumping them from the hard drive. It isn't a bad idea to do a spot check even with good software that does an error check after a burn. It also isn't a bad idea to make duplicate archive CDs.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm thinking 2Helix deciphered it right ... Louie is asking about 2 separate tasks.
Archiving photos .. And making a movie (slide show)

If it were me ... I'd play the music from my computer ..
Open the folder of pictures in Irfanview (Full Screen mode) and use my L & R mouse keys to do a manual slide show.
This would be my "Simple Minded" approach ... (No editing required)


----------



## spaceballs 1425 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi you might try roxio creator ( about $80 Canadian) iImade a music cd with pictures to every song on a dvd disc but the picture changed when the song had changed still works good


----------

